# Got a new toy!



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well,

I was having one of my mad eBay Roulette moments when i won a Nikon D200 + MBD-200 battery grip.

Explaining it to the missus when i got home wasn't as much fun.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well balls to you lot, i'm happy lol.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I'm happy 4 ya!!

did the missus find out how much it all cost?!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I told her.

I've been umming and ahhing over a new cam for a while and eBay Roulette has always worked for me in the past.

You start with a price in mind after researching the going rate for said item (including P&P). You then place a maximum bid just below that rate so if you win, you get a good deal. If you don't, you don't.

My failing today was picking an auction that ended at 6pm. Just as everyone is driving home. So i won an auction i was happy to lose but i got a bit of a deal.

I placated the missus by telling her she could have my D40 or i could sell it.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I had one of these for a couple of years and had some fantastic results.
Outstanding camera mate congrats on the purchase


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it my fault? 

Nice one fella, now get out there and get snapping :thumb::thumb:

drew


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> Is it my fault?
> 
> Nice one fella, now get out there and get snapping :thumb::thumb:
> 
> drew


You are more of an inspiration (along with Dubnut and Brett) than someone to blame for playing silly games i really shouldn't be playing on eBay.

Truth be told, i don't think i am quite ready for an upgrade but at least i don't have kids to think about. I need to understand the details a bit more first. And have time to experiment.

A nice autumnal starscape will be on the list. As will a nightscape i have in my head.

and besides, i have been.

check out my 'Hovers on a flower'.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice one mate lets have a look at this new kit then !


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Gotta wait for the postie!

Then i'll take some photos. 

Then decide what i'm going to do with the D40.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's here.

With no lens and no CF card. 

I wanna play. 

Might console myself with reading the manual.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no !

I'm still a big kid with new things have to play with them straight away


----------

